# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ ngày tết 2013 - chung vui bên người thân

## vebay247.vn

*Thân chào Quý Khách !*

*Vé máy bay TẾT 2013*


Mặc dù chưa đến cuối năm nhưng nhiều người đang cân nhắc mua cho mình một chiếc vé máy bay để về đoàn tụ chung vui bên gia đình gặp nhiều khó khăn do nhu cầu đi lại trong dịp TẾT (trước tết và sau tết) tăng lên quá cao, do vậy để được tấm vé máy bay tết chắc chắn trong tay với giá hợp lý bạn nên có kế hoạch sớm và đặt mua vé máy bay tết ngay từ bây giờ, bạn sẽ được mua chắc chắn hơn so với người đặt mua sau bạn, khi mua chậm bạn sẽ gặp rủi ro có thể hết vé máy bay tết

Còn bạn thì sao? Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để đặt vé máy bay tết cho mình



     " Vào khoảng cuối tháng  9 / 2012 chúng tôi sẽ tiến hành đặt chổ giữ vé máy bay tết cho khách hàng
    Quí khách lưu ý, các hãng hàng không thường mở bán vé máy bay theo đợt
         Các tuyến bay có nhu cầu tăng cao sẽ được các hãng tăng cường thêm chuyến, chúng tôi sẽ cập nhật trên website Vebay247.vn, mời quí khách theo dõi "

Hãy *đăng kí mua vé máy bay Tết* Quí Tỵ 2013 ngay từ bây giờ.
Tổng đại lý vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế vébay247.vn

 Phòng Vé Máy Bay Trong nước và quốc tế VEBAY247.VN


Vebay247.vn là tổng đại lý chuyên cung cấp các loại vé máy bay trong nước và quốc tế của các hãng hàng không uy tín ở Việt Nam  như Vietnam Airlines,  Jetstar Pacific  Airlines, Air Mekong, Vietjet, ....và trên thế giới với cung cách phục vụ tận tình chu đáo sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.

     Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để các nhân viên tư vấn tìm được vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất, đường bay đẹp nhất cho quý khách.

*VEBAY247.VN* luôn tiết kiệm thời gian và chi phí cho quí khách hàng!


*Điện thoại liên hệ đặt vé máy bay tết 2013:*

*TỔNG ĐẠI LÝ VÉ MÁY BAY TRONG NƯỚC & QUỐC TẾ VEBAY247.VN*

Địa chỉ: Tầng 4, Văn Phòng Kỳ Duyên, Lô A10, Đường trục, F13, Q Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM
Điện Thoại: (08)22.16.38.83
Hotline (24/7):  0934.191.404  -  0166.815.1001 - 0932.525.645 -   0934.191.404 -  01672842996
Website: Ve May Bay, Đại lý Vé máy bay VEBAY247 vé máy bay giá rẻ quốc tế v
Email: [email]duongdang@vebay247.vn




*L*ưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và nặng hơn là ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang (17-10-2012)* 


*HÀNH TRÌNH*


Nơi đi:   Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) Việt Nam
Nơi đến:   Nha Trang (NHA) Việt Nam
Ngày đi: 17-10-2012Trong ngày 
Hãng 


*ĐIỀU KIỆN*


Hành lý:   Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi
Hoàn vé: Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:  Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in: Hành  khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy  khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay  trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!


*GIÁ VÉ* 


Giá vé   *700.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú  - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Vietnam Airlines* 
 ngày *24-09-2012 19:25:51* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 


*Tư vấn*


Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0166.815.1991 Hotline: 22.16.38.83


*Thông tin chi tiết tại website: www.vebay247.com*

----------


## vebaygiare

*HÀNH TRÌNH*Nơi đi               
Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
Buôn Ma Thuột (BMV) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
04-11-2012
        Trong ngày 
                     Ngày về



Hãng






*ĐIỀU KIỆN*Hành lý            
Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
 Vé không được hoàn

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí

Check-in
Hành                  khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc         Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ  tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so với giờ  khởi  hành!


*GIÁ VÉ* Giá vé 
 *800.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
- Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Air Mekong* 
    ngày *23-09-2012 23:04:07* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn



Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0166.815.1991      Hotline: 22.16.38.83

*Thông tin chi tiết tại website: www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
 Hải Phòng (HPH) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
 19-01-2013
        Trong ngày 
                     Ngày về



Hãng







*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
 Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
Hoàn vé mất phí

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí

Check-in
Hành                khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc       Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục       & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!



*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *2.020.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
 - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Vietnam Airlines* 
    ngày *26-09-2012 11:23:10* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn




Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0166.815.1991      Hotline: 22.16.38.83

*Thông tin chi tiết tại website: www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebaygiare

*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
Đà Nẵng (DAD) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
 28-09-2012
        19:00 
                     Ngày về



Hãng







*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
Hoàn vé mất phí

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí

Check-in
Hành                     khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe  hoặc           Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để  làm  thủ   tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so  với  giờ   khởi  hành!



*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *1.200.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
 - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Vietnam Airlines* 
    ngày *25-09-2012 18:57:35* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn




Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0166.815.1991      Hotline: 22.16.38.83

*Thông tin chi tiết tại website: www.vebay247.com
*

----------


## vebaygiare

*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
 Vinh (VII) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
 01-12-2012
                     Ngày về



Hãng







*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
 Chỉ hành lý xách tay

Hoàn vé
 Vé không được hoàn

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
      Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí

Check-in
Hành                     khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe  hoặc           Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để  làm  thủ   tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so  với  giờ   khởi  hành!



*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *1.340.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
      - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Jetstar* 
    ngày *25-09-2012 14:20:16* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn
      NEU DI NGAY 2/12 THI GIA 1.190.000VND



Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0166.815.1991      Hotline: 22.16.38.83

*Thông tin chi tiết tại website: www.vebay247.com*

----------


## vebay247.vn

* Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang (25-12-2012)*



*HÀNH TRÌNH*: Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) --> Nha Trang (NHA)
Ngày đi: 25-12-2012 Trong ngày

Hãng : 

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý: Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé: Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay: Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí
Check-in:  Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc  Passport,  giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt  tại sân  bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé: * 580.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú: - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Vietjetair ngày 27-09-2012 22:03:31 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn* 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn

Cell: 0934.191.404 Hotline: 22.16.38.83


Thông tin liên hệ tại website: *www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebaygiare

* Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh -  Đà Nẵng (15-01-2013)*  



*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
 Đà Nẵng (DAD) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
15-01-2013
        Trong ngày 
                     Ngày về



Hãng








*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
Vé không được hoàn

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Không đổi ngày giờ bay

Check-in
Hành                        khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe     hoặc           Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé  để    làm  thủ   tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90  phút  so   với  giờ   khởi  hành!




*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *830.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
 - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Vietnam Airlines* 
    ngày *27-09-2012 1457* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn





Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

Thông tin chi tiết tại website: *www.vebay247.com*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Nha Trang (30-12-2012)*



*HÀNH TRÌNH*: Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) ---> Nha Trang (NHA)
Ngày đi: 30-12-2012 Trong ngày

Hãng   

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý : Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé: Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay: Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí
Check-in:  Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport,  giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân  bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé: 580.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều

Ghi chú: - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Vietjetair ngày 30-09-2012 2031 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn* 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn

Cell: 0934.191.404 Hotline: 22.16.38.83

Thông tin chi tiêt tại website: *www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

* Vé máy bay một chiều Quy Nhơn - Hồ Chí Minh (02-11-2012)  * 


*HÀNH TRÌNH*

Nơi đi               
 Quy Nhơn (UIH)  
        Việt Nam
                     Nơi đến              
 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) 
        Việt Nam

Ngày đi
 02-11-2012
        Trong ngày 
                     Ngày về



Hãng







*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý            
Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi

Hoàn vé
 Vé không được hoàn

Đổi ngày giờ bay                      
 Không đổi ngày giờ bay

Check-in
Hành                    khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc           Passport,      giấy     khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm  thủ   tục        & có mặt  tại     sân bay     trước 90 phút so với  giờ   khởi  hành!



*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé 
 *950.000         VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*

Ghi chú        
 - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
  - Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *Air Mekong* 
    ngày *04-10-2012 16:31:21* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá 

Tư vấn




Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell:  0934.191.404         Hotline: 22.16.38.83

Thông tin chi tiết tại website:*www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Bạn có muốn đi du lịch không?* 

Hãy đến với *Đà Nẵng*, đến với nơi đây bạn sẽ đến các khu du lịch như:
Công  viên nước Đà Nẵng, Khu du lịch Furama Resort, Bảo tàng điêu khắc  Chămpa, Cảng cá - Chợ cá Thuận Phước, Chợ Cồn, Chợ Hàn, Làng cổ Tuý  Loan, Làng cổ Phong Nam, Làng chiếu Cẩm Nê, Làng đá mỹ nghệ Non Nước,  Làng bánh khô mè Cẩm Lệ, Di tích K20, Bãi biển Non Nước, Bãi biển Bắc Mỹ  A, Bán đảo Sơn Trà, Bãi biển Thanh Bình, Bãi biển Xuân Thiều, Bãi biển  Nam Ô, Đèo Hải Vân, Khu du lịch Bà Nà - Núi Chúa, Ngũ Hành Sơn...

Làm thế nào để *đến đó nhanh nhất*, hãy mua ngay cho mình 1 tấm vé máy bay HCM - Vinh & bạn muốn sở hữu những* tấm vé giá rẻ nhất*.

*Vậy làm sao có tấm vé đó? nó ở đâu?* 

Không xa đâu bạn hãy đến với *VEBAY247.VN*. Tại đây bạn sẽ được sở hữu những tấm vé rẻ, và cách phụ vụ nhiệt tình của các nhân viên tại đây.

Chi tiết tại đây: *www.vebay247.vn*
Hoặc gọi vào số: 0934.191.404

----------


## vebaygiare

*VEBAY247.VN*  cung cấp bảng giá vé và thông tin hành trình từ Đồng Hới  đến TP. Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại của Vietnam Alines. Để đặt vé máy bay  gọi ngay 0934.191.404 để biêt thêm thông tin chi tiết hành trình từ Đồng  Hới đến TP.  Hồ Chí Minh và ngược lại của Vietnam Alines    _vé máy bay đi TP. Hồ Chí Minh_  

*Bảng giá vé máy bay Vetnam Alines từ Đồng Hới đến TP. Hồ Chí Minh.*

 * Khởi hành*
 *Đến*
 *Thông tin Chuyến bay*
 *Điểm dừng*
 *Tiết kiệm linh hoạt*

 VDH
 12:35
 SGN
 14:10
 VN 1401
 Bay thẳng
 1.950.000 VND





Đây là mức giá vé máy bay rẻ nhất hành trình Đồng Hới đến TP. Hồ Chí Minh của hãng hàng không *Vietnam Airlines* đang áp dụng giá vé máy bay này không được đảm bảo đến khi đặt vé máy bay vì tùy thuộc vào ngày bay giờ bay, ngày đặt vé sẽ có hạng vé khác nhau.

Để đặt được vé máy bay rẻ nhất của hãng hàng không *Vietnam Airlines* hãy liên hệ với nhân viên đặt vé của chúng tôi để đặt được *vé máy bay* rẻ nhất. 


*Liên hệ đặt vé máy bay*

 Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn
 Cell: 0934.191.404 Hotline: 22.16.38.83
*Website:  http://www.vebay247.vn/*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều* *Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc* *(21-11-2012) 
*



*HÀNH TRÌNH:*                 Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  --->                  Phú Quốc (PQC)
Ngày đi    21-11-2012  07:00

Hãng        

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý                   Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi
Hoàn vé      Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay                            Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in       Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport,  giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân  bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé :        * 1.032.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:            - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống AirMekong
  ngày 14-10-2012 09:40:42 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

Tư vấn     

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

----------


## vebay247.vn

Để biết thêm thông tin xin vui lòng truy cập vào website: *Ve May Bay, Đại lý Vé máy bay VEBAY247 vé máy bay giá rẻ quốc tế v*
hoặc liên hệ qua số điện thoại liên hệ: 0934.191.404
Email: vebay247@vebay247.vn
Yahoo: vebay247vn03

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hà Nội - Hồ Chí Minh (01-01-2013)* 
* 
HÀNH TRÌNH*    Hà Nội (HAN)    -->     Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)
Ngày đi    01-01-2012 12:25                

Hãng              

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*

Hành lý :                 Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:      Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                           Không đôỉ ngày giờ bay
Check-in:      Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé:         *1.234.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:             - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Jetstar
  ngày 22-10-2012 09:45:15 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

Tư vấn     

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

website: *http://vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội (30-12-2012)*



*HÀNH TRÌNH*   Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) -->  Hà Nội (HAN)
Ngày đi:    30-10-2012    07:00  Ngày về
Hãng 

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:    Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:  Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:    Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in:   Hành  khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy  khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay  trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ*
Giá vé:    *1.258.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:   - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống *VietJets Air* ngày *16-10-2012 08:24:00* và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá\

Tư vấn

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
*Đoàn Kiều Giang*| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404 Hotline: 22.16.38.83


Chi tiết: *www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng  (27-10-2012)* 



*HÀNH TRÌNH*:    Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)   --->               Hải Phòng (HPH)
Ngày đi    27-10-2012 06:30                          

Hãng              

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:                  Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:     Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                           Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in:      Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc  Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt  tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 
Giá vé:         *1.399.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:            - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Jetstar
  ngày 24-10-2012 08:03:14 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn    * 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

Thông   tin chi tiết tại:  *Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng (27-10-2012)*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội (12-11-2012)* 

*HÀNH TRÌNH*     Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)   -->                  Hà Nội (HAN)
Ngày đi    12-11-2012 06:10     

Hãng              

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:                  Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:     Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                           Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí
Check-in:     Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé:          1.258.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều
Ghi chú:            - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống VietJets Air
  ngày 28-10-2012 13:13:05 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn    * 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hải Phòng  (02-12-2012)* 

*HÀNH TRÌNH*                  Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)   -->                   Hải Phòng (HPH)
Ngày đi    02-12-2012 15:10                          

Hãng              

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:                 Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:     Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                           Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in:     Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 

Giá vé :       *  1.234.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:             - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Jetstar
  ngày 31-10-2012 09:03:14 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn    * 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

*website:* *http://www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay Hồ Chí Minh - Phú Quốc (30-11-2012)* 



*HÀNH TRÌNH*                   Hồ Chí Minh (SGN)  -->            Phú Quốc (PQC)
Ngày đi    30-11-2012  07:40

Hãng              

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:                 Hành lý xách tay và kí gửi
Hoàn vé:    Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                          Không đổi ngày giờ bay
Check-in:    Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 
Giá vé:        * 774.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú:            - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí 
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống VietNam Air  ngày 04-11-2012 10:40:42 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn* 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

----------


## vebay247.vn

*Vé máy bay một chiều Hồ Chí Minh - Hà Nội (07-11-2012)*


*HÀNH TRÌNH* Hồ Chí Minh (SGN) -->    Hà Nội (HAN)
Ngày đi    07-11-2012 18:05                         

Hãng      

*ĐIỀU KIỆN*
Hành lý:                  Chỉ hành lý xách tay
Hoàn vé:    Vé không được hoàn
Đổi ngày giờ bay:                           Đổi ngày giờ bay mất phí
Check-in:     Hành khách vui lòng mang theo CMND / Giấy phép lái xe hoặc Passport, giấy khai sinh cho trẻ em + em bé để làm thủ tục & có mặt tại sân bay trước 90 phút so với giờ khởi hành!

*GIÁ VÉ* 
Giá vé:*         1.234.000 VNĐ / 1 người lớn / Một chiều*
Ghi chú            - Giá vé đã bao gồm thuế + phí
- Giá vé được cập nhật từ hệ thống Jetstar
  ngày 05-11-2012 12:24:41 và có giá trị tại thời điểm báo giá

*Tư vấn    * 

Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt vé hoặc tư vấn thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
giangdoan@vebay247.vn 
Cell: 0934.191.404       Hotline: 22.16.38.83

website: *http://www.vebay247.vn*

----------


## vebaygiare

Hành trình Nha Trang - Hồ Chí Minh hoặc ngược lại chỉ có* 555.000 VNĐ.*

Xem chi tiết: Vé máy bay Nha Trang - Hồ Chí Minh giá rẻ nhất 555.000 VNĐ



----------
Liên hệ đặt vé:
Đoàn Kiều Giang| Booker
vebay247@vebay247.vn 
yahoo: vebay247vn03
Cell: 0934.191.404 hoặc 08-22.16.38.83

----------

